
Citigroup Director Outed as Qanon “Mastermind” - cwwc
https://www.ft.com/content/3db54c2a-511d-4026-9073-50e21527a36f
======
xibalba
[https://archive.is/WqiSR](https://archive.is/WqiSR)

